# to shower or not to shower that is the question



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

my question for motorhomers with truma combi boilers is...

how to you get on having a shower - (  ) sorry to be so rude ...

but can you get a hot shower and if so how long does it last and can anyone else have one after you !!!(obviously not if the little lady has washed her hair ... :lol: ) 

mine is useless and i wonder why i had an en suite - its just a very good storage space for wellies and dirty washing at the mo! :roll: 

it has a 10l capacity i think - so why when my caravan had less capacity could 2 of us shower in it fine?!

also the pump pulsates when pumping water on into the shower - any ideas on this - my dealer has given me one (mmm :? ) 

any ideas on how to improve things would be appreciated or if i am doing something wrong! i am aware they all have their limitations as to the capacity of the boiler and reheating times and the fuel used for the job but the 1st shower for ME (!  ) should at least be hot for several minutes no?

thanks for any help anticipated


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you know how to shower in the van Ezzy? (That's me being equally rude. :wink: :lol: :lol: )

Set the boiler thermostat as high as possible.

_Step into the cubicle . . . best to undress first! :roll:

Wet yourself.

*Switch off the shower.*

Soap yourself, or use whatever fancy potions take your fancy. :roll:

Rinse off.

Towel etc._

OK Joking aside - do you switch off after you have wetted yourself?

If you shower like you would at home and let it run all the time, the small capacity boilers very soon empty.

Van showering demands its own technique. :wink:

Dave


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Excellent instructions from Zebedee. Thats the way we do it but still have to wait about 20mins until the next person showers to give the water time to re-heat.
Remember it will heat up much faster on gas than on electric.



Trevor


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Do you know how to shower in the van Ezzy? (That's me being equally rude. :wink: :lol: :lol: )
> 
> Set the boiler thermostat as high as possible.
> 
> ...


This is the method I use and me and the missus can shower on one tank full

Alan H


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

trevorf said:


> Excellent instructions from Zebedee. Thats the way we do it but still have to wait about 20mins until the next person showers to give the water time to re-heat.


Just to add to Trevor's point - as you use the hot water from the boiler, cold water gets fed in, so although the first shower may be hot, immediately that one is finished, the boiler has half hot water, half cold.

How long between showers depends completely on where your fresh water tank is, and what the external temperature is. During warmer months, we generally wait around 10 minutes between showers. During the winter, I'd wait half an hour at least.

And Zeb's instructions are spot on, although with practice you can enjoy longer showers.

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

ezzy66 said:


> so why when my caravan had less capacity could 2 of us shower in it fine?!


It maybe that the showerhead in your van passes much more water than the showerhead in the caravan. When we changed to our new van one of the first things we noticed when showering was that the showerhead passed a deluge of water rather than a sparing spray.... so I modified the showerhead by blocking up half of the holes*.

In our old van we had a "trigger" showerhead, I may well get one to fit our new van as they allow total control.










Mike

* with two part epoxy resin and a cocktail stick :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I feel a poll coming on! :roll:

Who takes longest in the shower . . . him or her?

Hmmmmmm. On second thoughts, no need for a poll! 8O 8O

Dave :lol: :lol:

P.S. I'm a bit concerned about what Spykal means by "_total control_" with his trigger spray!

I think my imagination is a bit too colourful! 8O


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

We made the mistake when we first went out with our new MH. I had a shower followed by Rich who ended up with a cold one and no water :twisted: We had used it as if we were at home. You have to have what is termed as a "camping shower" as described by Zebedee 
Lin. 
We have a better shower in the MH than at home at the mo, in the process of renovating the bathroom, but Rich is building a down stairs cloakroom and shower first


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Wash a bit, rinse, wash a bit, rinse is certainly the way to go in our van but even then succesive showers are not poss. Trumi gas boiler heats 10 litres of water in 20 mins, 15 litres in 30, or so the handbook says. We have settled for one showering in evening and the other claiming the morning slot/


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

spykal said:


> In our old van we had a "trigger" showerhead, I may well get one to fit our new van as they allow total control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can thoroughly recommend. The other good thing about the trigger showerhead is that the tank doesn't seem to fill up with cold water until the pump goes off so it stays hotter longer. We can get two showers out of one tank but waiting 20 mins for water to heat back up is by far the more enjoyable method.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

BiL is in the RAF. When I was explaining the showering technique he said. Oh thats a Det shower as opposed to a Hollywood shower.

Det (Detachment) is when they are out in the field and it is switch off after each stage to preserve water.

Hollywood shower. 20 minute long soak 

Having Fulltimed now for 18 months and not once stayed anywhere but the van I am tempted to stay a night in a cheap hotel and remind myself what a Hollywood shower is like 8O :lol: 

Karl


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We also have a "Solar shower", a black plastic bag that holds about 2 or 3 gallons of water it has a tube attached with a small plastic shower head on. 
I just put it on the roof of the van in the sun for a few hours, let the tube come through the open skylight above the shower cubicle and use that which will give two very warm showers easy, sometimes we have to add cold water to cool it down in sunnier climates in summer.

And the hot water is free. :wink: . and the solar shower costs less than a fiver from our local camping shop. :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We get 2 showers out of one tank.
Another method we use if we are low on water in the tank is with a big sponge and pour water from kettle in the sink. Squeeze warm water all over-- soap down and rinse using the Sponge again.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shower*

Ezzy, sweet heart....

We have the same van with the same boiler so here goes....

1) Ensure you have a full ten litres of hot water available - ie, if you have just used some hot water for washing up, give the boiler time to reheat the water back to temperature. (You know the water is heating as you will have the orange light on the Truma controls)

2) Speaking of temperature, ensure you have the hot water set to 60 degrees on the Truma controls (this is depicted - gosh that's a good Countdown word - by a "60" on the control panel if you are using the boiler for hot water only. If you are using the boiler for heating and hot water, you will get very hot water anyway)

3) Just before getting in the shower, set the boiler controls to gas and electric setting - so putting absolutely the maximum power into the boiler.

4) Strip off and get in. Wet yourself etc and then turn the tap off whilst you soap and lather up.

5) As you have the hot water set at the maximum temperature on the boiler, you will need quite a lot of cold water - adjusted with mixer tap - to make the water temperature comfortable for you.

6) As you take hot water from the boiler, cold water moves into the boiler and so the water heating element will kick in - at maximum power as you have already set it.

I don't want to sound patronising above, it is a bit tongue in cheek but it is what I do.

Now for the pulsing - I had this problem too, so I turned up the pressure on the pump. A bit tricky to access, but EVEN I COULD DO IT! Since doing that, absolutely no problems what so ever.

If you need instructions for the pump and adjusting the pressure, then assuming you have the same "Flojet" model, drop me a PM with your email address and I will forward the instructions on to you.

You might prefer to get your dealer to alter the pressure for you.

Cheers

Russell

PS - how is your Weimy? I have got one here for today as her family are away for the day. Really enjoyed our walks etc.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've gone the trigger shower head route, bought from:

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/

It cost about £7 and screwed into the existing shower tube with no problems.

One thing we have learnt the hard way. When the last person has showered turn off the shower at the tap, open the trigger of the shower and release the pressure and water within, and then close it again. We've found, if we don't do this the pump niggles and grumbles for ages at odd unexpected moments.

It's a good idea to turn your water up to 60 deg C quite often to kill off any bugs you might have picked up when you filled it; cooler water could allow them to breed in the heater.

G


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for all that . Now we all know for sure that MH showers are crap. Hey up I knew that already :lol:


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

*that has finally shut me up (almost!)*

well i never what a lurrvly bunch of people you all are (and absolutely no sarcasm there intended or totherwise!)

i thought i'll post this and i'll get a lot of silly or sarcastic replies and not much help - just shows should never judge a cover by its book :lol:

this really has been informative (even Zebs post :wink: and Zeb FYI [only!] its the taking my clothes off bit that i've been having the problems with  )

i have got a cak tanks trigger shower head - i tried it when i first got her after advice on here and i didnt get on too well with it - but i will perservere!

i think gold star has to go to russell as usual  for his explanation as its just what i was after really - BUT ALL the other comments haven't been noted and logged for later application. I had noticed when it back fills with cold water  i will try adjusting the temp and heat settings. I have also noticed water is hotter when heating is on too and yes its better on gas. we have no choice when wild camping as my lead is not long enough to stretch home :roll: i will try this combined with trigger hear and see how i get on.

i am as economical as poss with the water anyway heated or not as we mainly wild camp/aires it. i never just get in and let it run - didnt with the caravan either so am good on that one!

the sponge idea of locovans is excellent way of saving water and gettin wet all over first withou wasting loadsa water. also brill simple idea of one washing evening tother morning - thats why i'm blonde i wouldn't have thought of that! :roll: either way i'm having first shower and as i'm a morning type of gal -i'll be in the morning then fresh as a daisy!usually too vino collapsoed to do the evening one anyway  saves all the wasted time waiting around for the other person too can be off quicker... its the simple things in life that pass me by... :?

i am sooo glad u had the pulsating too russell as beginning to think i am imaging it as my dealer i feel is just humouring me and telling me nothing can be done - will pm you definitely on that one thanks but if i do have hassles (but if u've done it then i should be fine  ) will get dealer to do when i take it in on 6th(and no patronising tone detected so alls good there and i only take offence at rudeness can't abide it but thats the grumpy old woman in me ... and old fashioned too )

rayrecrok ur idea is a great way of saving fuel and would be fine but i will be skiing in the alps so it might just defrost in time :roll: to use but heh good idea will bear in mind for next year tho!

and BTW Zeb your poll would only come out in favour of us 'ladies' as the opp sex has less hair!! those temporal solar panels do come in handy for something i suppose :lol:

thanks one and all for all your candid or otherwise help all duly noted and will be utilised to the max - will be thinking of you when taking my next shower- lets hope its a hollywood :roll:

(russell - 'achilles' is fine -did mention him the other day but u probably didnt see on the post - he cost me£60 in stitches at the vets! why i hear you ask - he decided to stick at being a headstrong stubborn weimaraner and barged in front of me going into the stable with a sheet of corrugated sheet ouch! still don't think he's associated the two things :roll: he was brave but not keen on the vet! thanks for asking tho! glad u've got some weimy company always a good thing but then i'm biaised!)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

dikyenfo said:


> Thanks for all that . Now we all know for sure that MH showers are crap. Hey up I knew that already :lol:


Well you're wrong. They're not crap. They actually work well and give a good jet of water at a thermostatically controlled temperature.

Understandably, with limited water , you're not going to get a very long shower but you ought to be putting the blame on the limited capacity of the hot water tank not the blanket statement "motorhome showers are crap" which is just plain wrong. Of course, it would be easy to make a bigger hot water and cold water tank but the design of motorhomes- as opposed to mobile bunglalows ( sorry RVs) -does rather preclude that solution.

G


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

*defence of the shower*

just gotta jump in one last time

dikyenfo soz i don't agree...

they are limiting as grizzly says your not on mains or with a limitless supply of water or a huge boiler ( and if i'd wanted an RV ii'd have bought one! but i like small country lanes and getting off the beaten track! but relatively comfortably too!) but a fairly good shower can be had - its just that there are limits and these are what we take into account when motorhoming - i just wanted to make sure i wasnt missing something or that people had devised ingenious ideas and it just shows they had - to say they're crap is a bit harsh even it was flippant or tongue in cheek. i can manage a shower but not a 2nd one and i wanted to maximise its use and potential thats all ...and make sure things were as i had experienced and not something that was wrong .sorry you just sounded a bit harsh and critical that's all - we come on here for helpful friendly advice and i think i got that ... cheers


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I have very satisfactory showers in my motor-home but do not like the 'wet yourself first using the shower' method as you can soon get quite cold or need more wetting and it's fiddly restarting the shower every few minutes and getting the temperature right.

My method, and this is why I prefer a shower with a wash basin in the same compartment, is to fill the wash basin with hot water. Then, using a mug or beaker, pour hot water over yourself. Start to wash and if you feel the need for more water, just pour another beaker-full over yourself.

The secret of course is to do the intimate bits last and then drain away the water. By now the hot-water tank has probably heated up completely, as you didn't use much to fill the basin, and you can have a final shower to rinse off completely.

With a modern Truma Combi, as long as you don't go mad and stand under the shower, rinsing for ages, there will be plenty of hot water for your spouse to use the same method.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, maybe we have been very lucky, but we have had two Hymers, a C Class and a T Class Tramp and we mainly wild.
We use the soak and turn off while soaping method and the two of us can go for 3 days/nights meaning 6 showers before the Tramps 130 litre tank is empty. The C Class had a 100 litre tank and we could go for two days and 4 showers.
Obviously we don't waste the water but every part of us gets washed except for hair which is washed once during that period.
We have recently found that it is the dishes that really use the water, strange as we always thought it was the showers.
You cannot compare with a home shower as the power will be very low in comparison, but it does the job and works for us.
I must admit that I do think that Hymer showers are usable as some other makes probably are.
We do also carry extra water (20/30 litres)for drinking and emergencies. Just as well that we have uprated the payload!
Incidentally, Mrs Grath usually showers after me as she cleans the bathroom afterwards and she has never complained about cold water.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

I agree with Grath re the water going on washing up. Those round sinks hold a silly amount of water, so a small round washing up bowl might be a help in conserving water.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: that has finally shut me up (almost!)*



ezzy66 said:


> this really has been informative (even Zebs post :wink: and Zeb FYI [only!] its the taking my clothes off bit that i've been having the problems with  )


Me too Ezzy - and I'm not joking this time.

I almost prefer the shower in our van because I can walk in straight from the bed, and get dressed after my shower. (_In which I wash my hair every day . . . at the cost of at least an extra teaspoon of water! _8O :lol: )

The problem with campsite showers is size.

I am large and some of them are small 8O . They all have wet floors and I'm not as supple as I was, so the trouser bottoms always get soggy when I put them back on.

Apart from that (_and probably the real reason_) unlike you ladies ( :wink: ) I hate changing clothes. Having to get dressed, then undress - only to dress again all within a few minutes is not a good start to my day. :roll:

Our shower works very well, and we can easily get two in a row from it with the thermostat turned up high, and if the handle of the mixer tap is not rotated the water temperature stays the same when turned off and back on again.

Crap shower - not at all. It's as good as the one at home, but not for quite as long! :wink:

Dave


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*shower*



Zebedee said:


> Do you know how to shower in the van Ezzy? (That's me being equally rude. :wink: :lol: :lol: )
> 
> Set the boiler thermostat as high as possible.
> 
> ...


Thats how we do it too  
Chris


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

squeeze in together ,save on water


----------



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

We've a 12l. tank & think it's a great shower, no problems.

Warm up the room first if its a bit nippy, heats in seconds, rules out the shivering stage during the wet/ lather/rinse routine.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening folks,


To sum up then. wet off, soap up, rinse off.



norm


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Grath said:


> We have recently found that it is the dishes that really use the water, strange as we always thought it was the showers.


Early on in our van-owning days ( at least when we got a van with shower...) I did a comparison of volume of water used for washing up and showering. Put the shower head over a bucket and leave it for as long as it you would normally spend in the shower. It filled about a quarter of the bucket.

given that only a quarter of that would have been hot water it is not surprising that the 10l tank lasts for a couple of showers at least.

Then fill your washing up bowl and tip that into the (empty) bucket.

It always surprises me how little water the shower uses.

G


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We have a truma C6002EH

Things to remember are:

If you have selected 60deg water and blown air the water will get up to 80deg depending on how long it is on (even on 240v only)

If you select 240v and gas with only water heating (no blown air) the boiler will default to 240v only.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Pump pulsing

This is caused by the fact that as soon as the pressure falls the pump kicks in. With slow rates of water flow such as a shower or a tap half open the pump builds the pressure up really quickly so the pump stops. Only to start again really quickly hence the pump pulses.

This is very bad for the pump.

Two methods of curing

One is as Russell describes fiddling with the pump pressure.

The other is to fit an accumulator (Shurflo and Fiamma do one) this acts as a buffer in the water system delaying the fall of pressure for a while. The effect is that the pump doesn't start for a while after running the water but then runs longer as as well as it charges up the accumulator compressing its spring.


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

just so people know ...
the saving water wouldn't work i travel with my 76year old mother!!! :lol:  

much as we love each other dearly there is a line .... :lol: but i am going to tell her to stop being so manic with the washin up cos i think we could economise there straight away! going to invest in some disposable recyclable (!?)foil cartons as recommended on here and use some paper towel first

any other water saving ideas are thoroughly looked forward to

other than not eating!!! :roll: 
thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ezzy66 said:


> any other water saving ideas are thoroughly looked forward to


You don't have to use a cistern full of water to flush the loo with. Keep a spray bottle of water ( with or without something smelly in it) and spray round the inside of the bowl when you've done.

Line the bowl with a cheap ( single ply) paper serviette when you do anything more substantial and, when you open the trap, the whole lot slides neatly and cleanly down the hole leaving no mess. A quick squirt with your bottle and all is sweetness and light again !

G

Edited for spelling


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok Grizzly while you have touched on the subject-- I polish the loo bowl with car polish and nothing sticks then. :lol: :lol: 
I do use a spray bottle of disinfectant watered down -the nice concentrated Floral one and spray the bowl and seat --as it keeps it smelling sweetly in there.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Which polish do you use Mavis ? I've noticed ours is getting a little rough. I've descaled it but probably scratched it over the years.

G


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> ...probably scratched it over the years.
> 
> G


What have you been eating to cause that 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thetford do a toilet bowl cleaner. We bought some a couple of years ago on a whim and there's still most of the bottle left. Only need a little bit and it does do the job. Leaves a lovely shine too!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

In our last van Hymer c class we could get 4 good showers one after another and that was just gas only boiler. This one after much testing and goofing we get two good showers but longer time. In winter we almost always have hook up and sites with showers - we have £1 Ikea bathmats we take with us - in summer we use van shower if on aires - wild camping or I can't be bothered walking to a block but its usually a quicker shower and I find if I have a quicker one every morning when we do get to a site the hollywood one suffices.

I quite often use the solar shower for the diva on my head (hair!). Solar showers are brill just been given a shower cubicle for outside dunno whether would use it but will have a try.

Greenie


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

I'm chuckling over the idea of polishing my bog with car polish!!

Being slightly more on-topic - I've never had a problem with 2 of us showering 1 after the other, and if you are efficient with the soap/shampoo don't find we need to switch off the flow mid-shower either! 6-10% of our tank/shower is our going rate. It's evens between the him and her shower..

Anyone know where I can can get an outside shower from. i've got an outlet but now shower.

Cheers


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

ezzy66 said:


> just so people know ...
> the saving water wouldn't work i travel with my 76year old mother!!! :lol:
> 
> much as we love each other dearly there is a line .... :lol: but i am going to tell her to stop being so manic with the washin up cos i think we could economise there straight away! going to invest in some disposable recyclable (!?)foil cartons as recommended on here and use some paper towel first
> ...


Hi again LOL I am just catching up with topics I missed whilst away.

Ref washing up and indeed making life easy, we always carry a large roll of tin foil (our local farm shop sells a very large one quite cheaply) and before using the grill etc we line it all out with a double sheet of foil, the same with a baking tray if using the oven.....it is amazing how much quicker it is and how much mess it saves when clearing up after a meal.

This has proved so successful in the MH that we now do it at home too.

We also buy a large kitchen roll from the same shop ( a lot cheaper than the normal supermarket ones) and use that to dry most pots, it saves on t towels whilst travelling.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Ps at home we now also line roasting tins with foil, again you can scoop up all the fat straight into the bin, and there is hardly any mess left in your roasting tin.


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

I like the silver foil idea, but be careful if doing something fatty (eg lamb chops)... the additional heat can trigger a fire as the fat combusts!! (been there, done that, got the T Shirt)!!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

What pure joy it is to follow the flow of ideas. How to get the best out of a limited shower has now become how to line a baking tin which somehow developed from how to line the toilet........... pure joy to read!http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/biggrin.gif
For what it is worth, getting once more back on track, I think that the size of the holes in the shower head are one of the most relevant factors in the repeated use of a shower. Smaller holes, less water, less water = longer showers.
Where can I get a shower head with small holes that do not get lime scale problems?http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/rolleyes.gif
Alan


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi rosalan

i totally agree strange where the mind can take you :lol: but all been very useful info all the same - i tried your link and it doesnt work any ideas? thanks


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Ezzy What link............ I am fairly new to this game and if I am sending out unexpected links I would be very interested. Looking at my message the only links I could see were to Emoticons
Happy always (almost)
Alan


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

rosalan said:


> What pure joy it is to follow the flow of ideas. How to get the best out of a limited shower has now become how to line a baking tin which somehow developed from how to line the toilet........... pure joy to read!http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/biggrin.gif
> For what it is worth, getting once more back on track, I think that the size of the holes in the shower head are one of the most relevant factors in the repeated use of a shower. Smaller holes, less water, less water = longer showers.
> Where can I get a shower head with small holes that do not get lime scale problems?http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/rolleyes.gif
> Alan


Well it was a little bit on topic.........as it saves on water when washing up LOL more for the shower :wink:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I have got this thrill to come when the weather warms up again next year. Not used the shower in the van ever - but recently had new taps and sealant done. All checked now ready for the inaugural bath! Going to have bottle of champagne on a string to smash on side of cubicle. 

- Might sell tickets even :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

rosalan said:
 

> Where can I get a shower head with small holes that do not get lime scale problems?http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/rolleyes.gif
> Alan


We have this one and have been very happy with it. You can get them much cheaper I believe but we went for the best we could afford at the time.

Trigger showerhead


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

on the theme of saving water (&btw i was trying to get the shower to stay hot for longer more than save water but these are all bonuses imho!! :roll: )russell sussed that - guess thats why he's rapide! :roll: 

the shower head jackie p is showing (as she already admits was not the cheapest ... :wink: ) we got from cak tanks for about £6.00 and i have seen them even cheaper in our local caravan dealers in charmouth (soon be free at this rate :lol: )

just for info - am in the process of swapping mine over and when the MH comes back on thursday i am going to have a new :wink: shower in it and see any difference re lasting longer and staying hot without the pump pulsating etc etc

we live in hope ... well we hope ...


----------

